# OH GOD! Look at the NEW buckling I'm going to get haha



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

They're already multiplying and I don't even have them here with me yet.
This guy was just born today. 
From Ironwood Ranch out of Smarty Jones and Raspberry!
Should be an awesome herdsire along with the other buckling.


























Now to find some does!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a flashy lil' guy! Congrats on getting him!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG HES SOOOOOOO CUTE


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awww Stachie's uncle


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. Great guy you have there.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

He has a circle around his eye like that dog in the Little Rascals! I am sure the girls you get will love him!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

wow! look at that stance! he is gonna be like a goat version of an underwear model! ha ha ha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a beautiful little guy.... what does his dam's udder look like?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

kelebek said:


> He is a beautiful little guy.... what does his dam's udder look like?


http://ironwoodranch.weebly.com/senior-does.html
She's the one on the bottom. Pics are pending


----------



## DBDhoney (Apr 3, 2010)

wow he is soo handsome!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very cute and nice build too. Congrats!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats-new ones are always so much fun! :stars:


----------



## countrymom (Apr 1, 2010)

Very Cute!!! congrats!!!


----------

